# Game 11: Hawks @ Heat (11/21/07 7:30 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

* Wednesday, November 21st, 2007 | 7:30 PM | Sun Sports *









*@*









*Team Records* 

Miami Heat (2-8)
Atlanta Hawks (3-7) 


*Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Penny Hardaway
Smush Parker
 Alonzo Mourning 
Dorell Wright
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Joel Anthony 
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're coming off of 3 days off and the Hawks are on a 2nd night of a back to back. We better get our 1st home win tomorrow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd have to hope we beat them pretty good


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this has to be a win.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

With Wade back, we've got to keep building on the momentum we've got. 3-8 is a lot better than 2-9. A lot better.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> With Wade back, we've got to keep building on the momentum we've got. 3-8 is a lot better than 2-9. A lot better.


it would also be alot better if we get rid of the Vbookie curse. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We've had a few days off whilst they've been playing, we are the fresher team so lets get the win. 3-8


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone trying to use "the site" getting a message about the game being blacked-out in your area?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

SD, if you're having trouble watching the game send me a pm.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Zaza is Shaq's *****.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We could be up by like 5 by now. But that first basket was amazing ballmovement.

EDIT: I meant 5. Not 45.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great fastbreak for Miami.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow at that shot by Wade. A last second chuck.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky drills it after getting a pass from DWade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on, JWill. Thats not the guy to challenge on a layup.

Ricky off to a nice start.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're only up by 4. It could be so much more. Ricky+Wade are a deadly combination. And the refs are finally letting Shaq play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We're only up by 4. It could be so much more. Ricky+Wade are a deadly combination. And the refs are finally letting Shaq play!


Yeah, Wade's had two bad passes, one of them should have been a layup but he messed up the lob to Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's looking quicker than ever out there. Quicker than ever.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq is having so many offensive problems

cant catch...cant finish...cant jump


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's not getting any lift tonight. And he's trying to take on their entire team, and not letting the game come to him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's feeding Ricky like crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Ricky for 3. Wade and Ricky have a nice chemistry going.

Wade with 2 fouls now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Keep Wade in the game with 2 fouls. We'll get smoked without him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's out. Ricky's gotta carry us. Or SHAQ! :banana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Perfect pass by Penny to Shaq for the and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky for 3 again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky's killing it. Absolutely killing it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

No Shaq no Wade. This should be interesting. And hopefully not painful.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nope. It's painful.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

At least we still have Penny out ther eto carry us! :rbanana:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That wasn't off of Miami...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> At least we still have Penny out ther eto carry us! :rbanana:


Will JWill and UD ever break out of their scoring slump?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny's showing a lot of energy out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Come on UD. Seriously. Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet move by Zo on the rookie.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ZO!!!! Holy crap! He hasn't lost much!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was awful. Bad move Smush.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So we shoot 56% while holding them to 29%, yet we're only up 3 at the end of 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else's sun sports only on audio right now?

Edit- Its back.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Playing sloppy. DWade's back!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Daequan needs consistent minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DAvis out, Wade back in. Great start for Ricky.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Look at Penny go!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another to for Wade....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 3 bad turnovers in little playing time so far.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. AJ's in before Blount.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey SD, are you watching the game?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

get cook in the game with Wade

his shooting is needed!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny draws another foul! Wow. I really hope that 16 point game helps him return to form offensively. That would be sick!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You cant stop Penny, you can only hope to contain him :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> ZO!!!! Holy crap! He hasn't lost much!


What happened here?  I missed the first quarter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

adam said:


> Hey SD, are you watching the game?


Couldn't get it to work...not a big deal


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> What happened here? I missed the first quarter.


Wham with the right hand!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yuck at that call.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow if Penny would've made that dunk!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the nice move for the layup. Wade's running really well out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny...for Shaq!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Penny has some nice ups. I really feel for him if that story about doctors missing his condition for all those years is true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penny to Shaq for the dunk. Nice pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ****! How did Wade make that. Too bad it didnt count. That was sick!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny's playing like a changed man. Wade with the impossible. Too bad it doesn't count.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Wade must have made a deal with the devil. He makes those shots way, way, way too often.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why don't we have one of those first year jersey's as our throwback? Or at least one of those knicks-heat era jerseys. I love those jerseys even more than that nike style one that we use now. It's too generic (lakers and other teams use it too).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky back in for Smush. Wade now PG.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Side note: Atlanta's jersey is garbage. That little 'v' thing on the back of the neck should be on the front. It looks like they have them on backwards.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We should be up by like 20. Too bad we're playing sloppy. But at the same time, the chemistry has been amazing!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Riley is annoying me here.....Cook has earned minutes, and isnt getting them


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade wouldn't have been able to catch that if he were 10 feet tall. But it's good to see Ricky's looking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Side note: Atlanta's jersey is garbage. That little 'v' thing on the back of the neck should be on the front. It looks like they have them on backwards.


I think anything is better than their uniforms from last year.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Riley is annoying me here.....Cook has earned minutes, and isnt getting them


We're playing great. No reason to mess with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the right hand. Congrats Shaq on becoming the 11th leading scorer all time!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny's still drilling 3s, even when they don't count!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Riley is annoying me here.....Cook has earned minutes, and isnt getting them


I know what he's doing: he's playing mind games with the rookie and making him sit out a game so that he will be hungrier. Riley knows that we will win this game anyway so he will rest him in a game like this and not a game that is more important. Personally, I think it's retarded. Cook has earned his minutes and deserves them so that he can grow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the jumper. Fianlly.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade with one dizzying spin move. UD couldn't miss with that kind of a pass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Childress has a nasty looking release.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Foul on Wade? Pfft...

No reason to even contest Josh Smith's jumpshots...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade picks up his 3rd foul. He'll probably sit out the last 3 minutes of the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great drive by Penny.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny scores again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Defensive 3 seconds? For having a toe in the paint?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice save by Zo! Nice drive and dish from Penny to Ricky. Too bad Ricky missed it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We should be up by way more than 6 points...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

43-37 Miami at the half

We shot 51% and held them to 29% yet we're only up 6. Too many turnovers. And Wade only played 15 minutes in the half because of foul trouble. Hopefully he stays away fromt he 4th early on in the 3rd.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

not a bad bad game as usual


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jason Jackson said Gilbert Arenas had microfracture surgery on the nonweightbearing part of his knee, in addition to having his torn meniscus (again) repaired today. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Jason Jackson said Gilbert Arenas had microfracture surgery on the nonweightbearing part of his knee, in addition to having his torn meniscus (again) repaired today. Wow. Just wow.


If that's the case then I dont know how the timeline is only out for 3 months.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> If that's the case then I dont know how the timeline is only out for 3 months.


Apparently, it's because it was on the nonweightbearing part of the knee.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That hook shot by Shaq was beautiful!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill alley oop to Wade for the layin!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade banged knees with Smith. Just looks like a stinger that you can walk off. It was the right knee. Not the one that had the surgery.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was close to being Wade's 4th. Thankfully, they called it a blocking foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade ran back the floor pretty well. I think he's fine.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Who put oil on Shaq? He can't keep his balance or hold onto the ball tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade picks up his 4th.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Loose ball foul on Wade? Ugh.. he had a finger on Joe Johnson's back but it didn't affect him..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the dunk. Hawks didn't even bother to foul him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Based on the replay it was because they knew they fouled Ricky and couldn't believe it wasn't called.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good to see UD finally hit a jumper!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq looks very good tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with another beautiful hook shot!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I gree with Fiorentino. It definitely looks like Shaq has his legs back under him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Tito, You could have pushed Al Horford to Miami.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo had a pretty clean block there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ever since Wade got back Ricky's been slashing. And I love it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our D has been great tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is having his left knee massaged right now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Wade is having his left knee massaged right now.


That seems like something that's probably been happening all along. We just haven't seen any footage of it yet.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo's been rocking the up and under move.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Easy call on Smush.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky was giving JJ too much space there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Offensive foul on Zo? Zo should've chucked the ball at that official's head. It would've been worth it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like this small lineup better with Wade at PG and Cook at SG.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade knocks the ball away from Williams. A broken play...resulting in a made 3 for the Hawks. It does feel like we always get scored on by broken plays. There's gotta be 2-3 of those every game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Give someone the ****ing ball Smush. You had Wade and Ricky coming off curls. Pick one!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Take Smush out please.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

12-0 run by the Hawks. Unbelievable...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Give someone the ****ing ball Smush. You had Wade and Ricky coming off curls. Pick one!


We always look discombobulated on offense with him at PG. Its like 4 on 5 on offense with him out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smush with the wide open miss...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the crazy and 1!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade with the ridiculous AND1!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade to Ricky for the dunk!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good teams don't blow leads to bad teams in the 2nd half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Davis for the dunk!

Great block by Shaq on the other end. Number 7!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq needs 2 more rebounds and 3 more blocks for the 3rd triple double of his career. Let's go Shaq!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Good teams don't blow leads to bad teams in the 2nd half


I don't think we're a good team without Wade out there. And that's when we were blowing the lead.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't think we're a good team without Wade out there. And that's when we were blowing the lead.


I'm watching the scoreboard so it's hard for me to judge whats going on actually...but I guess that makes sense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Shaq needs 2 more rebounds and 3 more blocks for the 3rd triple double of his career. Let's go Shaq!


2 more blocks to tie Zo's team record too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwight Howard with 19 and 13 at the half. They're up 5 in San Antonio. Damn.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't think we're a good team without Wade out there. And that's when we were blowing the lead.


Offensive foulll on the Hawks!!! Good job UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge drawn by UD. We need to stop settling for jump shots.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Dwight Howard with 19 and 13 at the half. They're up 5 in San Antonio. Damn.


Damn is right. The Knicks have imploded. Arenas is out 3 months. But we've still gotta worry about the Magic. But then again, they always give SA problems. Remember that Howard alley oop to win a game last year vs. SA?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Missing opportunities here. To many Js.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Way too many jumpers...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too many jump shots.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I like the lineup we have out there. But there's no where near enough slashing going on out there. And all of our jumpers are going down and popping out...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How fitting that we may lose this game with Cook on the bench. Keep removing any significance from your player minutes Riles. It's working wonders this season.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

17 straight road losses for Atlanta. Haven't won one since Feb. 14. Jeez...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> How fitting that we may lose this game with Cook on the bench. Keep removing any significance from your player minutes Riles. It's working wonders this season.


No reason to play Cook when things were going so well. None at all. Can't blame this on Riles...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got lucky there. Heat ball.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> No reason to play Cook when things were going so well. None at all. Can't blame this on Riles...


Another 3...Good thing Shaq grabbed the rebound. Now he's really gotta make these.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq was our best player tonight and he just didn't get enough minutes. Riley once again holding the team back.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> No reason to play Cook when things were going so well. None at all. Can't blame this on Riles...


Well? What part of this game went well? We struggled to score and went in droughts and Smush looked like garbage.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

****! That really sucks. That was a bad shot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Well? What part of this game went well? We struggled to score and went in droughts and Smush looked like garbage.


Umm. The entire 3rd quarter? We lost momentum in the first 4 minutes of the 4th! Cook should've played 4 minute in this game, you're telling me?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This is pathetic...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD for the layup. Down 1 now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD layup! That's big! Now we've gotta get a stop.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Down 1...get another stop!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Umm. The entire 3rd quarter? We lost momentum in the first 4 minutes of the 4th! Cook should've played 4 minute in this game, you're telling me?


No, I'm telling you that he should have played 20 minutes.

We went in a huge drought in the 2nd quarter. He should have spelled Wade in the 3rd and the 4th during foul trouble.

We never played great or looked like a team in control. That's why we're losing right now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Foul my ***! It's a well known fact in the NBA that you can jump on a player if he's down and it's a jump ball!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How do you have 0 points and 0 assists in 14 minutes? You're telling me that Smush is better than Cook? And Ricky doesn't need to be playing 40+ minutes. Give him a 2 minute rest because he looked dead tired at times.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> No, I'm telling you that he should have played 20 minutes.
> 
> We went in a huge drought in the 2nd quarter. He should have spelled Wade in the 3rd and the 4th during foul trouble.
> 
> We never played great or looked like a team in control. That's why we're losing right now.


Yes we did. I disagree completely.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> How do you have 0 points and 0 assists in 14 minutes? You're telling me that Smush is better than Cook? And Ricky doesn't need to be playing 40+ minutes. Give him a 2 minute rest because he looked dead tired at times.


Sure, but we can't play Cook at PG. And that's what we would've had to do with Wade out for so long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade. 1-2 from the line...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Sure, but we can't play Cook at PG. And that's what we would've had to do with Wade out for so long.


I didn't say sub him for Smush when Wade was out. I said sub him for either Wade or Smush. Not both at once.

If you think something like 20+ turnovers against the freaking Atlanta Hawks is "great" then...wow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, again, we need to get a stop


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Come on Wade. 1-2 from the line...


He hasn't really been making them at a high percentage this year.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I didn't say sub him for Smush when Wade was out. I said sub him for either Wade or Smush. Not both at once.
> 
> If you think something like 20+ turnovers against the freaking Atlanta Hawks is "great" then...wow


Wade was out in foul trouble. He couldn't have been out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Get a damn rebound jeez. Now that's pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****! Grab a rebound!

We lost like 20 seconds because of that damn missed rebound


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, it's time to have Wade step up and hit a shot


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade was out in foul trouble. He couldn't have been out there.


Then put Cook in! What's the confusion? Wade is our 2 guard not our PG. We have 3 PG's on our roster who should also be out on the floor.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I can't believe we got outscored so badly with Wade sitting for the first 4 minutes of the 4th. Should've put him out there to start the 4th. But there's no way we could've known that in advance.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Then put Cook in! What's the confusion? Wade is our 2 guard not our PG. We have 3 PG's on our roster who should also be out on the floor.


If Cook was in for Wade, then Smush would've still been at PG. JWill wasn't playing well. At all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Smith. Wow.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Alright. We need a 3. Who do you think we go to? Probably Wade IMO. Could be Ricky though.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Riley made no adjustments this 4th quarter

they had the zone, and we did not put in our best shooter.....I cant believe how hard headed Riley has been....its cost us games imo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't wanna see the replay...someone wanna break down our awful execution on the last play?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> If Cook was in for Wade, then Smush would've still been at PG.


Or JWill. I didn't say Cook should only play at the expense of Smush. If a player is in foul trouble you sometimes are forced to play scrubs (like Smush) off the bench.

Game over. ATLANTA HAWKS victory.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't wanna see the replay...someone wanna break down our awful execution on the last play?


Wade drove in for the layup and got it blocked by Smith. Nothing we can do about that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cook or Ricky better take this shot


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I really don't like that last play though.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

didnt even put him in there when we needed the 3.......

horrendous execution and lineups in the 4th quarter..... wtf is going on with Riley?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Riley made no adjustments this 4th quarter
> 
> they had the zone, and we did not put in our best shooter.....I cant believe how hard headed Riley has been....its cost us games imo


You want to put Cook on Joe Johnson? It wouldn't have helped any.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This is just ****ing embarassing...losing on your home floor to a bad team. 

Something has to change...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> didnt even put him in there when we needed the 3.......
> 
> horrendous execution and lineups in the 4th quarter..... wtf is going on with Riley?


Put Cook in when he hadn't played at all all game long? That would not have been smart. At all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook's got to play earlier. That's it. If his shot is going in early then Riley can always know that if we needed it, he could always go back to Cook. That way we dont run into scenarios like tonight where we go cold and its too late to put him in the game when he's cold and hasnt played all night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Cook or Ricky better take this shot


You're mistaken. King Riley decided that this was a game Cook didn't deserve to play. Cook isn't good enough to play for a "great" team that can't even beat the Hawks at home. 17 other bum teams could do it but not this "great" team...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> You want to put Cook on Joe Johnson? It wouldn't have helped any.



we shot what, 3-15 in the 4th?

we needed somebody who could make a shot.....we played more than enough defense to win this game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> You want to put Cook on Joe Johnson? It wouldn't have helped any.


Nobody suggested that. That's a straw man that you just set up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

adam said:


> Nobody suggested that. That's a straw man that you just set up.


Well if you put Cook in the game, who would he match up with?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> This is just ****ing embarassing...losing on your home floor to a bad team.
> 
> Something has to change...


Wade needs to play more than 28 minutes. That's what needs to change. He sat out for so long from his 4th foul (9:05 left in the 3rd quarter) to 9:22 left in the 4th quarter. That's 11:43. At some point, they were bound to make a run without Wade out there, and they did. Wade should've started the 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Any teams that play us from here on out should just play Zone for the whole game. We went ice cold in the 4th.

We held them to 35% and lost. At home. To a team with a long 17 game losing streak on the road. Embarrassing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Well if you put Cook in the game, who would he match up with?


Whoever we want? Penny or Davis, whoever is in could cover JJ.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Well if you put Cook in the game, who would he match up with?


No one. Which is why he didn't play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook didn't play well enough to get minutes over either Ricky, Penny, or Wade. End of story. He out played Smush, but when Smush was in JWill and DWade were out, so Cook would've had to play PG, something that we definitely didn't want to do.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade 4 fouls and 28 minutes. Mismanagement of minutes.

Shaquille O'Neal 18 points 10 rebounds and 30 minutes. Mismanagement of minutes.

Smush Parker 0 points 0 assists and 14 minutes. Mismanagement of minutes.

Ricky Davis 6-15 and 42 minutes. Mismanagement of minutes.

Daequan Cook DNP-Coaches Decision. Mismanagement of a basketball team.

ATLANTA HAWKS 82 Miami Heat 79. At home.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Then put Cook in! What's the confusion? Wade is our 2 guard not our PG. We have 3 PG's on our roster who should also be out on the floor.


Chris Quinn wasn't on the active roster tonight. Wade was in foul trouble. It's either JWill or Smush at PG. Well, JWill wasn't playing well, so Smush got in over Cook, as Smush can actually play PG. At 6'5", Cook's not really a PG.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Cook didn't play well enough to get minutes over either Ricky, Penny, or Wade. End of story. He out played Smush, *but when Smush was in JWill and DWade were out*, so Cook would've had to play PG, something that we definitely didn't want to do.


Then Cook needed to play for Wade. Why is that so confusing still?

I guess that Shaq didn't play well enough to earn minutes either. Neither did Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Chris Quinn wasn't on the active roster tonight. Wade was in foul trouble. It's either JWill or Smush at PG. Well, JWill wasn't playing well, so Smush got in over Cook, as Smush can actually play PG. At 6'5", Cook's not really a PG.


When Wade was in foul trouble I said go to Cook. That doesn't make him a PG. That makes him a 2 guard.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Wade 4 fouls and 28 minutes. Mismanagement of minutes.
> 
> Shaquille O'Neal 18 points 10 rebounds and 30 minutes. Mismanagement of minutes.
> 
> ...


Wade should've come back sooner. I'll agree there. Shaq also should've played more. I don't like going with Zo to end the entire game. It's worked before, but Shaq was playing too well tonight to sit there. Ricky played great until the end, but he had to be out there with Wade in foul trouble. Maybe JWill gets in more minutes over Smush. But not Cook.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> When Wade was in foul trouble I said go to Cook. That doesn't make him a PG. That makes him a 2 guard.


Then who do you put at PG :azdaja:

It would've had to be Smush. And Penny and Ricky played well enough that Cook had no business earning minutes over them. Losing this game was not about playing Cook. It was about Wade's foul trouble.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Then who do you put at PG :azdaja:
> 
> It would've had to be Smush.


I didn't say that Cook only gets Smush's minutes. 

Smush is our backup PG whether I like it or not. Ideally I would like Wade to take the PG minutes when JWill is resting like we did in New Jersey, but if Wade is in foul trouble then obviously he can't do that. At least 10 of Smush's minutes came with Wade on the floor by the way.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Haha first time trying BBB.net vbookie

Why do they even let Ricky Davis touch the ball? Dudes a black hole.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

pathetic. Riles need a vacation.

and Flash, ive been saying all along, that VBookie is our curse. why do you insist on having it?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> *Smush Parker 0 points 0 assists and 14 minutes. * Mismanagement of minutes.


Quinn anyone?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Any reason nobody has brought up the fact that JASON WILLIAMS had a goose egg 0/4 shooting and only 4 assists?

Penny Hardaway doesn't play 38 minutes on a good team, I don't care how well he's played.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> Quinn anyone?


Quinn was inactive. And I don't think any of us thought we'd need him tonight. But, I don't want Smush out there unless Wade is playing next to him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Any reason nobody has brought up the fact that JASON WILLIAMS had a goose egg 0/4 shooting and only 4 assists?
> 
> Penny Hardaway doesn't play 38 minutes on a good team, I don't care how well he's played.


He might've deserved more than 24 minutes, if only for his ability to run the offense. It's not like their PGs were beating us. He's been hit or miss this year.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Any reason nobody has brought up the fact that JASON WILLIAMS had a goose egg 0/4 shooting and only 4 assists?
> 
> Penny Hardaway doesn't play 38 minutes on a good team, I don't care how well he's played.


yep....we need to try to get a pg in a trade immediately.....Jwill and Smush are useless.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> pathetic. Riles need a vacation.
> 
> and Flash, ive been saying all along, that VBookie is our curse. why do you insist on having it?


What pisses me off the most is that respect is lost after a game like this. I can 100% guarantee that Shaq will have some complaint in the paper tomorrow. Seriously, what can you say to a team after they follow everything you tell them and you lose to Atlanta? If you're the coach and you try to tell them to do something after that what do you think is going to happen? They're going to tell you to **** off more than likely. ATLANTA! At home!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

With Smush as bad as he is, would I be that wrong to say Payton would be helping us right now?

He could guard most 2 guards (something nobody on our team can do) and run the backup PG, atleast controlling the game from the point position.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> pathetic. Riles need a vacation.
> 
> and Flash, ive been saying all along, that VBookie is our curse. why do you insist on having it?


Because, it went away for 2 games and we lost both of them. It came back, and we nearly beat Boston and beat NJ. Now we lost to the Hawks with it. But like wade2shaq said, you can't talk about jinxes after that championship banner that you kept putting up last year.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep....we need to try to get a pg in a trade immediately.....Jwill and Smush are useless.


JWill can be great next to Wade, especially as a playmaker. But, we definitely need a replacement for Smush. If Steve Francis starts some serious trouble in Houston, maybe we could swap him and Smush. Many of us wanted him during the offseason.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because, it went away for 2 games and we lost both of them. It came back, and we nearly beat Boston and beat NJ. Now we lost to the Hawks with it. But like wade2shaq said, you can't talk about jinxes after that championship banner that you kept putting up this year.


Did I still make the gamethreads when we won the title?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Quinn was inactive. And I don't think any of us thought we'd need him tonight. But, I don't want Smush out there unless Wade is playing next to him.


And I dont want Smush out there if Wade is out there. Well, I dont want him on the floor period but especially when Wade is out there. Get the lineup of Wade, Cook and Ricky on the wings out there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> He might've deserved more than 24 minutes, if only for his ability to run the offense. It's not like their PGs were beating us. He's been hit or miss this year.


Agreed, 100%. It's not like he is even our first or second option. 4 assists in 24 minutes isn't bad at all. Having Smush out there without Wade was some brutal basketball.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> With Smush as bad as he is, would I be that wrong to say Payton would be helping us right now?
> 
> He could guard most 2 guards (something nobody on our team can do) and run the backup PG, atleast controlling the game from the point position.


It wouldn't be. I wanted to bring GP back over Quinn earlier this year. I'll try to find the thread I started that I got bashed for 

But seriously. We were wrong. Smush can be worse than GP last year. Much worse. Cut Smush, and sign GP for the rest of the MLE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Did I still make the gamethreads when we won the title?


I think you and Gio both did. Hey, if one of you guys want to take the game threads over to see if thats the jinx then i'm all for it :yes:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> With Smush as bad as he is, would I be that wrong to say Payton would be helping us right now?
> 
> He could guard most 2 guards (something nobody on our team can do) and run the backup PG, atleast controlling the game from the point position.


Payton was just an older version of Smush. He was just a Smush who never runs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Did I still make the gamethreads when we won the title?


You and Gio made both made them that year.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> I think you and Gio both did. Hey, if one of you guys want to take the game threads over to see if thats the jinx then i'm all for it :yes:


im all for it. and no v bookie. then watch as the Heat suddenly become super saiyans.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Payton was just an older version of Smush. He was just a Smush who never runs.


GP was giving us 3 APG last year on a good assist to TO ratio though. He was still a good playmaker, even if he couldn't do anything else.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can almost guarantee that we will never win a game where neither Shaq or Wade plays more than 30 minutes. If you're a coach and you voluntarily don't play Shaq and Wade at least 30 minutes then you are clinically insane. That's just plain suicide.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Payton was just an older version of Smush. He was just a Smush who never runs.


GP did hit some open shots every once in awhile. So far the only game where Smush came out hitting shots in was the Boston game, before he got hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> im all for it. and no v bookie. then watch as the Heat suddenly become super saiyans.


It's all yours. Hopefully that clover in your sig brings some damn luck to the Heat :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> im all for it. and no v bookie. then watch as the Heat suddenly become super saiyans.


Dragon Ball Z reference. I had to look it up :lol:

But in all seriousness, I agree. I love your GTs wade2shaq, but our record is unacceptable. We must take immediate action! Gio, whatever happened to that good luck thread you had in the Nets forum? I think we need it. I wonder if we could get that moved to the Heat forum


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I can almost guarantee that we will never win a game where neither Shaq or Wade plays more than 30 minutes. If you're a coach and you voluntarily don't play Shaq and Wade at least 30 minutes then you are clinically insane. That's just plain suicide.


Very good point. I agree completely. They both needed more burn. But not Cook! (sorry, had to go there )


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Any reason nobody has brought up the fact that JASON WILLIAMS had a goose egg 0/4 shooting and only 4 assists?
> 
> Penny Hardaway doesn't play 38 minutes on a good team, I don't care how well he's played.


Jason is healthy.no excuses this time around. hes been disappointing to say the least.

S_D, i say we makes the game threads like ol' times. gotta add some of our magic touch:biggrin:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Very good point. I agree completely. They both needed more burn. But not Cook! (sorry, had to go there )


I don't know what you have against DQ. Those Cheesequake Blizzards are amazing


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> It's all yours. Hopefully that clover in your sig brings some damn luck to the Heat :biggrin:


Actually, I've got an idea. How about we all make our sigs the clover? That would be insane! No one could get lucky on us again! I'm changing mine right now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I don't know what you have against DQ. Those Cheesequake Blizzards are amazing


But can Cook make them? If your answer is yes, then perhaps I've been a little too harsh on the rookie!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Actually, I've got an idea. How about we all make our sigs the clover? That would be insane! No one could get lucky on us again! I'm changing mine right now.


I really like that idea. Count me in.

Clovers aside, if Riley was a player he would be playing worse than Smush right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> But can Cook make them? If your answer is yes, then perhaps I've been a little too harsh on the rookie!


:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, JWill's struggles have hurt us alot too. I'm sure if he was playing half way decent then he'd be out there in the 4th, running the point instead of having Wade trying to do everything.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Gio, *whatever happened to that good luck thread you had in the Nets forum?* I think we need it. I wonder if we could get that moved to the Heat forum


hahaa, you remember that?! oh man, Nets fans played it smart and got rid of it. trust me, ive gone in there looking for it. i even created a new one and right away they said "not this time" and deleted it. LOL

I got dibs on the next Gamethread. no fancy vbookie crap. taking it back old skool:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Alright I'm gonna make the game threads starting with the next game, let's see if we can't change this awful team's fortune


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Actually, I've got an idea. How about we all make our sigs the clover? That would be insane! No one could get lucky on us again! I'm changing mine right now.


i see some of you are catching on to my superstitions....:cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Alright I'm gonna make the game threads starting with the next game, let's see if we can't change this awful team's fortune


or lets just do a vote off, just for the hell of it? we'll make a new thread and Heat fans vote who makes the next few gamethreads.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Actually, I've got an idea. How about we all make our sigs the clover? That would be insane! No one could get lucky on us again! I'm changing mine right now.


Alright, but the 1st time a broken play goes against us again its bye bye clover :azdaja:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I really like that idea. Count me in.
> 
> Clovers aside, if Riley was a player he would be playing worse than Smush right now.


I don't know. Personally, I think Riles has more basketball IQ than Smush 

And Riles won a ring as an NBA player! I believe he was a hardnose SG off of the bench of the Wilt Chamberlain led Lakers.

The only problem with the Clovers is that it's going to cause the Celtics to go on a massive losing streak. Celtics fans are going to hate us. But it's a sacrifice that I'm wiling to make!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> or lets just do a vote off, just for the hell of it? we'll make a new thread and Heat fans vote who makes the next few gamethreads.


Oh my a popularity contest?!?! HAHA


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm anxious to see Shaq's response. I'm expecting something major.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Oh my a popularity contest?!?! HAHA


you scared? lol

naw just for the hell of it. or if you want, just make the game thread for next game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> I'm anxious to see Shaq's response. I'm expecting something major.


he'll have his smartass remarks, but nothing major i think.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hey Gio! I think I found it! http://www.basketballforum.com/new-jersey-nets/261201-16.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man. With Gio's avatar back, the clovers in everyone's sigs, and the good luck thread, we should be unstoppable!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Alright, but the 1st time a broken play goes against us again its bye bye clover :azdaja:


Just make the :lucky: your sig already :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I'm anxious to see Shaq's response. I'm expecting something major.


Shaq: *mumbling in deep voice* You know, we just have to go out there and play hard. There's really not much to say right now. I'm just disappointed I wasn't out there at the end */mumbling in deep voice*

Sam Smith: Shaq, how do you address people like myself that think your career is pretty much over?

Shaq: *mumbling in deep voice* Shut the **** up Sam Smith */mumbling in deep voice* *walks away*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Hey Gio! I think I found it! http://www.basketballforum.com/new-jersey-nets/261201-16.html


damn, youre quick.

this is where it all started though:

http://www.basketballforum.com/new-jersey-nets/261201-16-6.html

i think im going to have to bump that thread. for all times sake.

edit: yeah its still closed. damn it!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Trade Shaq to the Dolphins for Ted Ginn? I bet he's a decent ball player...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> "It's just a team that's finding a way to lose,'' Wade said.
> 
> "This one is going to come back to smack us at the end of the year," Wade said.


Sad, but true

On that note, it's time to hit the bars for the pre-Thanksgiving celebration. 

Later guys


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Trade Shaq to the Dolphins for Ted Ginn? I bet he's a decent ball player...


Does Riley know Ted Ginn's family too? That would be awesome!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ethan Skolnick was at the game. Here's his blog:



> Attended the game against Atlanta tonight, and watched the Heat lose to a team that has no clue how to win.
> 
> Start with this: Shaquille O'Neal was strong tonight. He has responded to the challenges posed by Dwyane Wade, Pat Riley and the media, and he has put three solid games together. That's all anybody wanted to see. When you see him show this sort of activity on the defensive end, it makes you realize that he still has something left. And he should provide that "something" as often as possible.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_seasonticket/2007/11/ugly-loss-for-h.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do I make the sig show up in all my previous post?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> How do I make the sig show up in all my previous post?


you cant. its been like that since the new "owners" updated the site a few weeks ago


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

You've never been able to. If you change your sig the changes will appear in all of your previous posts that have the "Show your signature" box checked in them. But not in the ones that don't have that box checked. I just went back and looked at my first post and my sig doesn't show up. But it does in all those posts I made after I created my first signature. The only way to make your sig show up in all your old posts if you've never used one before is to go back, edit them individually, and check the "Show your signature box" Not worth it IMO. Not when you have 5000 posts


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What's the little code for the clover? I don't know what to put in the sig box? 
And I'm so disappointed with this loss, so I'm all for lucky charms.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Type in this without the space:

: lucky:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If this doesn't make us win, nothing will.


----------

